# Snow



## Halo (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## ladylore (Mar 7, 2008)

:funny: That's good!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 7, 2008)

I like that. 

For those of you not in Ottawa, our forecast over the next 24-48 hours is for 30-50 cms of snow.


----------



## Halo (Mar 7, 2008)

Time to hybernate with popcorn, movies and my laptop of course :lol:


----------



## sister-ray (Mar 7, 2008)

thats a good one Halo!!


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 7, 2008)

That's pretty cute.


----------



## lallieth (Mar 7, 2008)

David Baxter said:


> I like that.
> 
> For those of you not in Ottawa, our forecast over the next 24-48 hours is for 30-50 cms of snow.


Is there a smilie that shows a tongue sticking out? if not,there should be


----------



## Halo (Mar 7, 2008)

:agree: But we can always use this: :hissyfit: and this :helpme:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 7, 2008)

:nana:


----------



## Mari (Mar 7, 2008)

:nana:  I like those and the prediction for T.O. is only 20 - 30 cm of snow. :hair: Mari


----------



## lallieth (Mar 7, 2008)

Janet said:


> :nana:


Thanks Janet,thats the look I was going for

Mari,ITs snowing slightly here now.We are due for something like 30cms

Was due tonight,but looks like we are going to get hit tomorrow night now...The weathernetwork is classifying it for you guys as a "menacing storm" Ottawa is "powerful snowstorm"


----------



## braveheart (Mar 7, 2008)

No snow here. Come visit!


----------



## lallieth (Mar 7, 2008)

braveheart said:


> No snow here. Come visit!


but is it raining?


----------



## braveheart (Mar 7, 2008)

Not yet!


----------



## Halo (Mar 7, 2008)

It has just started to snow here as well :yuck:

We are suppose to get about 10cm of snow tonight and the rest tomorrow afternoon.  The total amount is calling for 25-35 cm. :yuck: 

[SIGN]This Sucks!!![/SIGN]


----------



## lallieth (Mar 7, 2008)

braveheart said:


> Not yet!


well dang it..I cant ski in rain! LOL


----------



## braveheart (Mar 7, 2008)

But we've got daffodils, and blossom on the trees. We even had some SUNSHINE today!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 7, 2008)

As Janet posted above,

:nana: -> :nana:

:p ->


----------



## ladylore (Mar 7, 2008)

Cool Braveheart.  I didn't want to comment on this one as I was afraid I was going to be kicked.  

A bit cloudy here but yesterday we could go out without jackets.


----------



## lallieth (Mar 7, 2008)

ladylore said:


> Cool Braveheart.  I didn't want to comment on this one as I was afraid I was going to be kicked.
> 
> A bit cloudy here but yesterday we could go out without jackets.


K now you are just being mean


----------



## Mari (Mar 7, 2008)

It's just starting to snow here and in keeping with the spirit I just watched the documentary 'Ted Nolan: Behind the Bench'. The last time I watched a hockey game was when the Leafs won the Stanley Cup but this story was very inspiring. :canadian: Mari


----------



## lallieth (Mar 7, 2008)

My fingers are all pruny..We got a huge lot of used tupperware off ebay and one guess who is washing it all (30 pces) by hand?


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 7, 2008)

We're in an iffy zone. One to 6 inches. I hope it's one or less.


----------



## lallieth (Mar 8, 2008)

I had to walk through this stuff this morning,,what a workout and yet still MORE to come..When will it END???????????


----------

